# Leftover beans and smoked cheese nachos



## xray (Jan 10, 2020)

Well since the wife went out for dinner, I was stuck looking at the last bit of pinto beans that I done in the instant pot IP Pinto Beans...I just didn’t have it in me to eat another bowl since we’ve eaten them almost every night for dinner.

So I got creative and made nachos instead!

Tortilla chips layered with reheated pinto beans and salsa and pickled jalapeños:







Topped with a 1/2lb. Smoked Monterey Jack cheese and fresh jalapeño. I wanted to top with fresh cilantro after baking but it was no good:






Baked at 400F until bubbly, took 8 minutes:






Time to dig in, no utensils required.






Beans are finished, thank goodness.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 10, 2020)

xray


Yikes!

My eyes are watering not to mention my mouth as well!

Big Time Like!

John


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks good! And I hear ya about leftovers... they are good but not usually all week good. Wife is making hamburger cheese dip for games tomorrow maybe I can sneak some for some nachos!

Like
Ryan


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 10, 2020)

That looks amazing !!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks good. But, you know, Beans Freeze very well. There is not much I would eat Every Day for a week and Beans are not on the list...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks delcious. I can eat beans everyday and actually did last week from my ham and black soybean soup.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks awesome! I love loaded up nachos. We have done them a lot with what ever leftovers we have in the fridge. Too bad about the cilantro! Do your self a favor and next time you buy a couple bunches of cilantro stick them in a mason jar with some water. Cover them with a zip lock bag and seal up the best you can around the mason jar. Put it in the fridge and your good to go. We have kept it that way for dang near a month and its fresh as the day we baught it.... Anyway big like on the nachos . great way to finish those beans up!


----------



## tropics (Jan 11, 2020)

Joe that looks good my style of plating. 
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Jan 11, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2020)

Now that is my kind of meal!!
Al


----------



## xray (Jan 11, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> xray
> 
> 
> Yikes!
> ...




Thanks John! These weren’t too spicy. Thanks for the like.



chef jimmyj said:


> Looks good. But, you know, Beans Freeze very well. There is not much I would eat Every Day for a week and Beans are not on the list...JJ



Thanks JJ, freezer space is at a premium until I could buy a new standalone freezer.

I agree, beans are tough to eat for a whole week, especially without incorporating in different ways.

Now, soups I could eat everyday but once warm weather hits, that stops. We make a big pot of something in the winter to last a few days. It saves us on the grocery bill and takes the guess work out of dinner.



jcam222 said:


> Looks delcious. I can eat beans everyday and actually did last week from my ham and black soybean soup.



Thanks jcam! I could definitely eat soup everyday too!


----------



## xray (Jan 11, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks awesome! I love loaded up nachos. We have done them a lot with what ever leftovers we have in the fridge. Too bad about the cilantro! Do your self a favor and next time you buy a couple bunches of cilantro stick them in a mason jar with some water. Cover them with a zip lock bag and seal up the best you can around the mason jar. Put it in the fridge and your good to go. We have kept it that way for dang near a month and its fresh as the day we baught it.... Anyway big like on the nachos . great way to finish those beans up!



Thanks sowsage! Yeah these nachos were good! I would have added pulled pork but these were meant for a quick bachelor dinner.

Good tip on the cilantro. I usually wrap mine in a paper towel and place it in a gallon ziplock bag in the fridge. Didn’t do it here....but I’ll give the mason jar a try.



tropics said:


> Joe that looks good my style of plating.
> Richie



Thanks Richie. I ate them right off the aluminum foil, no need to dirty a dish...just messy fingers.



Steve H said:


> Looks good!





SmokinAl said:


> Now that is my kind of meal!!
> Al



Thanks guys! It hit the spot.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 11, 2020)

Damn Joe...those look amazing!! Very nice plate of nachos my friend. I really LIKE those. Hang tight and I might be able to aid in amping up the flavor. Been making fire roasted salsa and have an idea to make it even better, which may be forthcoming this weekend

Just wow...that's it,
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 11, 2020)

Way to go Joe!

Nice lookin' plate of nachos...LIKE!

Congrats on the ride.

John


----------



## xray (Jan 11, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Damn Joe...those look amazing!! Very nice plate of nachos my friend. I really LIKE those. Hang tight and I might be able to aid in amping up the flavor. Been making fire roasted salsa and have an idea to make it even better, which may be forthcoming this weekend
> 
> Just wow...that's it,
> Robert



Thanks Robert! I enjoy eating these from time to time...but I must admit Stacy ate most of them while I got over being sick. So I was content after two bowls.

I have done fresh fire roasted salsa, are you canning yours?


----------



## xray (Jan 11, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Way to go Joe!
> 
> Nice lookin' plate of nachos...LIKE!
> 
> ...



Thanks John or emmmm Sue! I appreciate it.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jan 11, 2020)

Those look really good.  Nice job!
I think I'd add a dollop of sour cream to cool the heat of the jalapenos.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 11, 2020)

xray said:


> I have done fresh fire roasted salsa, are you canning yours?


 No, not canning it. I just make enough at one time for 2 small (appx 1 pint) Tupperware tubs and we eat it pretty quick.

Robert


----------



## adam15 (Jan 11, 2020)

yum! I love some good nachos and those look great!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jan 12, 2020)

I was worried... until I saw the cheese... Carry on.


----------



## xray (Jan 12, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Those look really good.  Nice job!
> I think I'd add a dollop of sour cream to cool the heat of the jalapenos.





adam15 said:


> yum! I love some good nachos and those look great!





KrisUpInSmoke said:


> I was worried... until I saw the cheese... Carry on.



Thanks guys!—-Kris, that was a lot of cheese, I sank like a brick right into my recliner.


----------



## Teal101 (Jan 12, 2020)

All in on this, nice!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 13, 2020)

Great looking Nachos Joe its making me hungry just looking at them. Points for the creativity with the leftovers too. Congrats on the carousel ride my friend!


----------



## xray (Jan 13, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking Nachos Joe its making me hungry just looking at them. Points for the creativity with the leftovers too. Congrats on the carousel ride my friend!



Thanks John! It sure was good and even more satisfying that I had everything on hand. Cold beer would have been used to wash it down, but it was a work night.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 13, 2020)

Nacho Nirvana

Point for sure
Chris


----------

